# Bibliografia



## Danyan (Ago 12, 2006)

Hola:

Me gustaria iniciarme en la electronica y me gustaria que me digeseis si alguien los conoce que sal son estos libros que os comento o cuales me recomendais.

-ELECTRÓNICA DIGITAL FUNDAMENTAL 
-ELECTRÓNICA DIGITAL PRÁCTICA
ambos de: Antonio Hermosa Donate

-30 MONTAJES PARA INICIARSE EN ELECTRÓNICA
Francisco Palomera Abegón; Enrique Knoerr; B. Fighiera 

todos de:  Ediciones Técnicas Marcombo

Parto de que soy informaciónrmatico y la parte de teoria de circuitos de electronica digial la tengo, algo olvidada eso si, pero la tengo. Y por supuesto la programación.

Mi intensión es empezar haciendo montajes sencillos para empezar a cacharrear e ir incorporando sensores, conexion al pc, E/S, microcontroladores etc, etc....

La experiencia más cercana a este mundo que tengo es que hace un par de años hice unas practicas programando en C para un cacharro que llevaba un micro motorola 68xxx, un SO basado en unix  y otros historias, PERO QUIERO CACHARREAR YO MISMO ;-)

Gracias y un saludo.
Dani


----------



## eusko (Ago 16, 2006)

para la iniciacion en digital te recomiendo fundamentos de sistemas digitales ,autor: Floyd de prentince hall,es muy facil de asimilar pero no vienen circuitos sincronos,otro gran libro es Analisis y diseño de circuitos logicos digitales,autor:Nelson,Nagle
para electronica analogia algo como Electronica:teoria de circuitos y dispositivos electronicos de Boylestad y alguno otro de Pics,pero ten encuenta que cuantas mas paginas mejor,te recomiendo libors de 500pg en adelante.Tienes muchos libros en www.casadellibro.com


----------



## Danyan (Ago 19, 2006)

*Gracias*, tomo nota.

Además de los que mencionaba he comprado dos de la editorial Rama,
uno sobre el microcontrolador PIC16F84 y otro de Electronica General.

Tambien he oido hablar bien de "Principios de electrónica" de Albert Paul Malvino.

En resumen he comprado:
-uno de iniciacion a electronica general
-uno de montajes de electronica general
-idem con la digital
-y uno de pics

Con eso y los conocimientos de electronica digital, teoria de circuitos y fisica de primero de carrera, y sobre todo de programacion tanto de ensambladores como C, creo que a falta de herramientas y componentes, para empezar tengo.

Un saludo...
Dani


----------



## thevenin (Ago 20, 2006)

Muy buena planificación. Me gusta el orden y la base de la que partes.

Para componentes prueba a comprarlos por lotes, lotes de resitencias, transistores, ICs, etc.

Y monta los circuitos que más te atraigan. 

Un par de apuntes más:

http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/books/socratic/index.html

Mira esa pirámide, y verás que donde más se aprende es por la práctica por uno mismo.

A veces un buen truco es:

En lugar de leer y montar el circuito..., hacerlo al revés:

1. Montar el circuito
2. Preveer con tus conocimientos como será el circuito, analizarlo, preguntarte la función de cada componente, y asignarle una función aún equivocándote, da igual.
3. Leer la explicación del libro, revista, etc acerca del funcionamiento.

Como en el punto 2 te hiciste tus propias ideas de como analizar el circuito, y te lo has metido en la cabeza, en el punto 3 verás que acertaste y que no, y eso, te aseguro, se te queda grabado para siempre. Yo lo llamo "el refuerzo".

Aparte de tu bibliografía te falta un libro de componentes, que está muy bien saber que ahí va una resitencia, o un transistor, sí pero.. ¿cual?

Selección de componentes
Editorial: Marcombo
Autor: Jean-François MACHUT 

Esto es simplemente genial,

http://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/electricCircuits/index.htm

Por ejemplo, mira que cojonudo:
http://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/electricCircuits/Ref/REF_1.html


----------



## Danyan (Ago 20, 2006)

thevenin

estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo,
siempre hay que partir de una base teorica, pero si no "tocas las cosas" por mucho que leas,
no lo retienes, menos aun si estas empezando.
Y de acuerdo tambien con la piramide una de las mejores formas de aprender y reforzar lo
que ya sabes es enseñando a otros.

Precisamente por lo que comentas de los componentes, saber no solo que hace, sino cuando utilizarlo, es por lo que buscaba libros practicos.
Los pedí el martes y el viernes ya los tenia, aun no he podido leer mucho, pero uno de ellos
comienza precisamente por ahí, por los componentes.

Esa es otra duda que tengo, donde comprarlos, vivo un poco apartado y aquí no hay tiendas especializadas, ¿me recomendais alguna tienda on-line?

Buscando por internet es facil encontrarlas, pero saber cual es mejor/rapida/barata...
hasta que no compras, no lo sabes.

Un saludo y gracias....
Dani


----------



## thevenin (Ago 21, 2006)

Españolas:
=======
www.amidata.com
www.todoelectronica.com
www.micropik.com

Otras
====
www.futurlec.com
www.farnell.com
www.digikey.com

Amidata es el famoso catálogo RS de toda la vida, tiene prácticamente de todo, y farnell es tres cuartos de lo mismo pero de UK.

En todoelectronica ve a Kits en el menú de la izquierda, y ahí verás de lo "surtido de componentes" que merece mucho la pena. También lo tienes en micropik, y me imagino que amidata etc.

Micropik tiene muy buena fama, tiene poco, pero su catálogo es fácil y rápido de consultar.

Futurlec tiene buenos precios, pero tienes que un buen pedido para que los portes te salgan a cuenta, pero mira esto para terminar de convencerte del tema de comprar por lotes:

http://www.futurlec.com/ValuePacks.shtml

300 piezas de resistencias por 2,45 $, ¡casi 2 € al cambio! y etc...

La historia más o menos es comprar en las españolas todo lo que puedas, y para pedidos especiales mirar las otras.

O juntar un pedido bueno y comprarlo en futurlec.

La verdad yo nunca he comprado componentes por internet, pero tengo referencias de gente que si ha comprado y hacen así.

Mucha suerte.


----------

